# trying to create a semi planted black water tank



## bob (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum but not new to the hobby.

Although, lately with all the trouble I've been having I feel like a newbie.

So here's the deal: I have a 55 gallon tank (48"L x about 20"H x 12"W) which I have had up and running for about 5yrs.
It used to be a heavily planted tank with CO2 injection from 3 bottles of water+sugar+yeast and for the last 3years it has had ADA Amazon soil as its planting substrate. I always try to stick to some type of "Amazon biotope" with a pH of about 5.8 to 6.5 and soft water(I purchase RO water from a water dispenser at Canadian Tire for $3/19 L). 

When one of the Coralife flourecent light ballasts broke down (the third time this has happened to me with this brand) I kinda gave up on this expensive hobby and let my aquarium go to pot. When my fish reached the end of their life spans I stopped replacing them. I was going to dismantle the whole project and sell it when instead I've been rehooked on the Hobby!

So, I've done a serious make-over on my aquarium. I'm trying for somewhat of a black water biotope of sorts, experimenting with some plants but with alot less light than before. I kept the same ADA substrate from the last 3 years (it's too expensive to give up on!) but covered a portion of it with silica sand for that natural look. I added new driftwood from Big Al's (which clouded the water and developed a white slime coat until just recently) and oak leaves I collected here in the city for tannic acids as well as the natural look. 

My water quality is perfect but I have experienced major fish die-off...and I feel horrible about it. I don't want to buy any more fish! Can someone out there offer some experiential advice as to what I am doing wrong? 

Harold (the wise man that he is) informed me that some species of oak have high amounts of quericine, which is a toxin. Also, collecting leaves in the city is a bad idea due to other pollutants you may inadvertently add to the aquarium. So I removed them and did a large water change and the die-offs continued with all the cory cats getting anchor worms! Something I have never seen before. The surviving fish (10 cardinal tetras, 3 pencil fish) seem to be doing ok but have constant fin rot and mild recurring bouts of anchor worm. 
Help!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

bob said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum but not new to the hobby.
> 
> Although, lately with all the trouble I've been having I feel like a newbie.
> 
> ...


Do your self a favor buy your water from big als im only paying .50 a gallon, i would strongly suggest you dont collect leaves in the city not only could they be covered in pollution but also pesticides. If you left your last tank until everything died your substrate could be the problem, did you remove it from the tank and at least give it a good cleaning? Also did you make sure none of the fish you purchased were free of disease and parasites? Have you used any medications or other additives?


----------



## bob (Jan 10, 2012)

*thanks for the suggestions*

Thanks Mark for the suggestions.
I got rid of the oak leaves and won't be doing that again. It seemed like an inexpensive option and I read of other people doing it. Now I am using almond leaves from my local pet shop.
When I bought the fish they all appeared healthy for the first few days. Unfotunatley I do not have a quarantine tank set up to observe prior to introducing fish.
I have been medicating with two different types of meds (not at the same time, I'm very careful not to combine meds or over medicate).
I have considered the soil as the problem. I did not rinse but did do a moderate vacuuming job. Is it possible that some sort of gas like methane or something is seeping up from the soil? Have you heard of this happening before?

thanks, -Bob-


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

bob said:


> Thanks Mark for the suggestions.
> I got rid of the oak leaves and won't be doing that again. It seemed like an inexpensive option and I read of other people doing it. Now I am using almond leaves from my local pet shop.
> When I bought the fish they all appeared healthy for the first few days. Unfotunatley I do not have a quarantine tank set up to observe prior to introducing fish.
> I have been medicating with two different types of meds (not at the same time, I'm very careful not to combine meds or over medicate).
> ...


well you said your water tested ok so i was more so thinking there was parasites left in the substrate. Big als will test your water for free, also i was in B.A oakville today they have a product that is specially formulated to produce an amazon black water tank.


----------



## bob (Jan 10, 2012)

*substrate issues (?)*

Yeah you are right Mark, in hindsight I should have tried rinsing the gravel before restarting...this may have made a difference. As for the parasites (anchor worms) not sure how they would possibly come from the gravel when i don't have any prior history with any diseases in this tank. I think they originated with some corry cats I bought. But my gut is telling me that there is something not right with the aquarium ecosystem. I'm still wondering if it is possible that some sort of noxious gas is being emitted from the old substrate. I have also severely limited the Co2 going into the tank and put the airation pump on 24 hours a day.
As for buying RO H2O from big al's, I would if I lived near to one, but I live downtown. The local Can Ti is so much more convenient.

-bob-


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How much sand did you use did you put it on top of the soil thus pushing the soil down you can get your bottles refilled at sobeys for 2.99Anchor worm larvae live in the water coloum you would need to change the whole tank of water and possibly dry out the soil fain and tail rot is a sighn something is not right with the water like overcrowding or it could be a secondary sign from the worms


----------



## bob (Jan 10, 2012)

*anchor worms*



pat3612 said:


> How much sand did you use did you put it on top of the soil thus pushing the soil down you can get your bottles refilled at sobeys for 2.99Anchor worm larvae live in the water coloum you would need to change the whole tank of water and possibly dry out the soil fain and tail rot is a sighn something is not right with the water like overcrowding or it could be a secondary sign from the worms


Thanks Pat, yes I did cover the soil with the sand but only the front half of the tank. Maybe this is part of the problem. I'm quite sure I don't have an overcrowding situation...I only have 13 fish (10 cardinals and three eques pencilfish) in a 55 gallon tank. On the bright side, the fish have been looking a bit better in the past 2 days. The pencil fish are totally fine.

I guess you are always learning something new in this hobby, unfotunately, it's usually by trial and error. I will diffinitly do things differently next time.


----------

